# [SOLVED] / voll ... löschen: immernoch RANDVOLL

## Pamino

HALLO

Also dieses Problem bringt mir ein paar Schweißperlen auf die Stirn:

 *Quote:*   

>  Dateisystem          Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf
> 
> /dev/sda1              21G   21G     0 100% /
> 
> udev                   10M  180K  9,9M   2% /dev
> ...

 

Auch wenn ich was lösche ist alles voll... Und ich hatte mit Sicherheit noch 10Gig frei!!!

Was braucht ihr für infos... Ihr kriegt alles  :Wink: 

Bitte schnell   :Embarassed: 

//Edit: fsck habe ich selbstverstänrlich schon durchgeführt ... Es scheint alles okLast edited by Pamino on Sun May 10, 2009 5:02 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

schuß ins blaue: root irgendwie als readonly gemountet?!

also die ausgaben von "mount" und "fdisk -l" wären vielleicht noch interessant

gruß

----------

## Pamino

Ich habe schon probiert mount -o rw,remount / .... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  $ mount 
> 
> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # fdisk -l
> 
> Platte /dev/sda: 160.0 GByte, 160041885696 Byte
> ...

 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

die Ausgabe von "df -i" wäre auch nicht schlecht  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ChrisJumper

Wie entfernst du denn dateien? Vielleicht landen die im "papierkorb/.trash"?

tipp: kde-misc/filelight

----------

## Pamino

Ich habe die Partition um 3 Gig vergrößert in der Hoffnung dass sich das fs damit selbst repariert ... 

Jetzt habe ich zwar 3 Gig frei aber 10 Fehlen noch immer   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> df -i
> 
> Dateisystem           INodes  IBenut.  IFrei IBen% Eingehängt auf
> 
> /dev/sda1            1569792  583538  986254   38% /
> ...

 

Und nein sowas wie einen Papierkorb habe ich nicht ... /home Partition ist NICHT betroffen!

----------

## Pamino

Ich schätze ich habe die Ursache gefunden. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> du -sch /*
> 
> 

 

/var/log/messages ist 9Gig groß!!

(Trotz wtmp begins Thu Aug 28 13:07:40 2008)

Warum? Deswegen!

Danke für eure Hilfe

//Edit: Hab mir jetzt mal filelight emergt und das ist gar nicht mal so unpraktisch!! Leider bringt es viel kde ballast mit   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mv

metalog kann während der Ausgabe die Logs rotieren und komprimieren.

----------

## Pamino

 *mv wrote:*   

> metalog kann während der Ausgabe die Logs rotieren und komprimieren.

 

Aber da 8,9Gig der 9Gig großen /var/log/messages auf den einen Fehler zurückzuführen sind ...

dachte ich mir lieber den SPAM zu liquidieren ...

----------

## mv

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Aber da 8,9Gig der 9Gig großen /var/log/messages auf den einen Fehler zurückzuführen sind ...
> 
> dachte ich mir lieber den SPAM zu liquidieren ...

 

Besser ist es, beides zu tun: Den Bug beheben und künftigen Problemen ähnlicher Art von vornherein einen Riegel vorzuschieben.

----------

